# Bloated



## Black13gt (9 mo ago)

My favorite heifer blew up like a balloon yesterday. The vet put a vent in her this morning. She lost her momma when she was a month old. I raised her on a bottle. She has been weined and out in pasture with the other cows for a couple months


----------

